# Rigs 12/17-12/18??



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Forecast looks great at the moment with less than 1 foot for both days(if it doesn't change). Anyoneheaded that way or have any recent reports?


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

I am working on getting a group together now. Weather looks good, a little cold. The full moon sucks.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

The wind is now showing due east for Wednesday. Maybe it won't pick up early.


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

Tuesday is the better looking day.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

We made the trip tues/wed and lemme tell you the ride home from the hub wasn't fun.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a pretty good mashing of fish there, lopealong


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Very impressive. Lopealong was that trip to the hub on a cc?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

LopeAlong said:


> We made the trip tues/wed and lemme tell you the ride home from the hub wasn't fun.


Nice mess of fish. Couple good size dolphin! Don't tell my wife... (she's a mahi maniac)


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

What kind of boat where you guys on? What were the sea conditions please?


----------

